# First dogfight- what now?



## StefCN (Sep 3, 2012)

Hello, I have done,much reading and learning about GSDs on this forum, and now I'm hoping for some of the excellent advice I've seen everyone give others! 

I have a two year old, neutered, male GSD named Quinn. We did a lot of early dog and people socialization from the time he was very small, and he LOVES other dogs and likes people. We did formal obedience training for about a year and a half, starting when he was about 5 months old, but have not gone in probably 6-8 months. He is obedient, and passed his AKC Good,Citizen test at 10 months old. Quinn is typically very even tempered and non-reactive, and has lots of doggie friends, and attends doggie daycare (completely kennel-free, just big groups of dogs playing together under close supervision) once a week. Yesterday, Quinn and our neighbor's dog (Rex) got into a dogfight. We've lived next door to Rex for 3+ months now, and the dogs play together frequently. Rex does a little ball- guarding (growling only typically) but even that has not happened lately. They never play unsupervised, and they were on Rex's porch, within arm's reach of my husband and Rex's owner when the fight started. There were no growls, or barking, they were both looking at a ball, and then just started going after each other. My husband had to separate them very forcefully, and got bitten (not badly, broken skin type laceration) and scratched. (Again, that part is not unexpected given that he was breaking up a dog fight). Quinn wasn't hurt, and Rex had about an inch long hole cut through the skin on one leg. Rex's owners are not upset or terribly concerned, but my husband and I are horrified!! Neither of us ever thought we would see Quinn go after anything that way unless he or I were being directly threatened. 

So now, we don't know how concerned we should be, how to introduce Quinn to Rex again, and what further steps we need to take with Quinn? To be completely fair, we have not been AS strict about him following obedience commands immediately and on the first time lately, and we have both agreed that we will be enforcing that vigilantly from now on. Any constructive feedback and advice would be very much appreciated!


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

StefCN said:


> how to introduce Quinn to Rex again


Don't. 
Dogs don't need playmates and don't need to be friends with every dog they meet. Keep these dogs separated and no more off-leash play with Rex.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

You could go on fast pace walks with both boys. Read their body language. Toys should not be in their realm when they are near each other. If Rex is a resource guarder, he probably started it?
Because they live next door I would try to see if they will get over their attitudes. But playing is probably not something I'd expect or need them to do. Just not be reactive to each other/neutral would be great.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

What gbchottu said......they will fight again if you allow it.


----------



## mebully21 (Nov 18, 2011)

NO more toys. period.. since the one dog guards his toys to begin with, that is probably what started the fight.. keep them separated for a while, leash walks are fine together with rex's owner and rex on their leash and your dog and you on yours. if you remove all sorts of items they MIGHT be able to play again, it all depends


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

I can only go by my one male's experience, but after he fought with another male, he ALWAYS had aggression towards that male. I believe Cliff is correct.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i would let them get together again but there would be
no toys. leash them and you and your neighbor take
a walk together. as far as your dog protecting you and
your husband, some are protective some aren't.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

It depends on the individual dogs. Females, I'd say leave it be...don't expect neutral behaviors. 
But males that just got into one scrap get over it sometimes. Though a dog w/ resource guarding behavior is one that probably won't get along easily regardless. IF there is fence fighting or barrier aggression, that also ups the anty between them.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

They will not exhibit the same behavior on leash as they will when off leash. They are smart enough to know they can be held accountable on leash and when off leash there's not much you can do...Be careful!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

If you have to use strict supervision, leash walks, and/or no toys in order for the interaction not to end in fights, I just wouldn't do it. They probably aren't meant to be friends. We have dogs on all sides (pit bull and Collie next door, Rottweiler behind, Frenchie on the other side, and Sharpei mix across the street as well as a GSD mix, JRT, Min Pin, and Doberman all within a few houses) and none of my dogs have ever even met their neighbor dogs. I allow my GSDs to interact with my foster dogs (depending on the foster dog) and some select dogs that belong to friends but beyond that the GSDs I've had just haven't really shown much desire to have dog friends.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

qbchottu said:


> Don't.
> Dogs don't need playmates and don't need to be friends with every dog they meet. Keep these dogs separated and no more off-leash play with Rex.





cliffson1 said:


> What gbchottu said......they will fight again if you allow it.


Completely agreed with both of these. Dogs don't need doggie friends and these two have already gotten in a fight. Do you really want to push the issue and risk another fight regardless of what caused it?

If this were my dog, I would not allow these two to be off leash together again. You can always go on leashed walks if you really want to get them together again.


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Learn from this experience and keep them separated. If you have the overwhelming urge to try to work it out between them then the OB has to be strong enough offleash to get one to obey a down command verbally. If OB level is not to that level, leave it be and separate them. Alternative is a high vet bill for putting one of them together after the fight.


----------



## StefCN (Sep 3, 2012)

Thanks for all the comments! To clarify, I don't believe that Quinn and Rex need to be doggie friends or playmates again, but we do need to get to at least a neutral tolerance between them. If more obedience training, different obedience training, etc. is necessary, we are willing to pursue that and I'm open to suggestions about that as well.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

What kind of dog is Rex? 

Is your situation such that they have access to each other? As in no fences, leashes, etc? 

Have they seen each other since?


----------



## bjbryant73 (Dec 2, 2006)

My suggest would be to meet somewhere that's netrul, like a park or something. No toys, on leash on a long walk.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Since they will see each other sometimes you need to establish a neutral response from Quinn to teach him that fighting is not an every day activity.
Every time you notice that Quinn sees Rex: treats, treats, treats. That way you change his emotional response to Rex. When Rex is out of sight, treats stop. When he does well gradually build off the treats.
If you throw treats to Rex as well he might tart to respond neutral to Quinn too.
And I would never leave Quinn outside by himself to prevent fence fighting if there is a fence.
But like others said; the friendship is over. Hope your neighbor understands it. Even on leash they can eye each other and build up anxiety that will escalate when they can get to each other somehow.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I hope that you are going to wait a couple of days before exposing your dog to _any _dog. A fight really ramps up the dog and it might take a couple of days for that adrenalin and whatever to completely settle, and then I would be very careful how you manage him with the other dog. I agree no toys, no running together to chase a ball or a stick, no treats that can be shared or passed to the other like a bone, pig's ear, bully stick -- not when the other dog is there. The treats you can use would be something that can be scarfed down quickly, tiny pieces of hot dog, steak, chicken, cheese.


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

I agree with those who said to keep them seperated. Dogs don't need to play outside of their family pack (human and canine) Just not worth an injury. Benny is good with most dogs, and usually pays no mind to small agressive dogs, but our next door neighbors have several little dogs who live outside and begin fence fighting the second our dogs go in the back yard. Our dogs want to give it right back. I almost got bit from redirected aggression trying to pull Annie and Benny from the fence. Because of this I only let them out one at a time and keep them away from the fence.

If Benny sees one of these dogs when we are out walking he immediately wants to go after them ( and he is not like this with other small dogs). He just has a lot of pent up aggression towards these dogs. I tell him leave it and he does but I am not skilled enough to try and make him be neighborly with these dogs.

On Saturday one of the dogs was loose on the drive way and latched on to Benny growling! I could not tell Benny to leave it because it would not leave him and Benny does not have a "Don't kill it" command. Thankfully the owner came and grabbed the little dog. He apologized, but I am worried about next time. I don't want Benny to hurt that little dog, and if he did he would be blamed!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Debbieg said:


> I agree with those who said to keep them seperated. Dogs don't need to play outside of their family pack (human and canine) Just not worth an injury. Benny is good with most dogs, and usually pays no mind to small agressive dogs, but our next door neighbors have several little dogs who live outside and begin fence fighting the second our dogs go in the back yard. Our dogs want to give it right back. I almost got bit from redirected aggression trying to pull Annie and Benny from the fence. Because of this I only let them out one at a time and keep them away from the fence.
> 
> If Benny sees one of these dogs when we are out walking he immediately wants to go after them ( and he is not like this with other small dogs). He just has a lot of pent up aggression towards these dogs. I tell him leave it and he does but I am not skilled enough to try and make him be neighborly with these dogs.
> 
> On Saturday one of the dogs was loose on the drive way and *latched on to Benny growling*! I could not tell Benny to leave it because it would not leave him and Benny does not have a "Don't kill it" command. Thankfully the owner came and grabbed the little dog. He apologized, but I am worried about next time. I don't want Benny to hurt that little dog, and if he did he would be blamed!


 
Did you mean that the other dog actually bit your dog and you were going to tell your dog to "leave it"?

I don't think I would be that generous with my dogs flesh - if the little dog came running at my dog and tried to bite him - my guy would have the OK to defend himself!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

codmaster said:


> Did you mean that the other dog actually bit your dog and you were going to tell your dog to "leave it"?
> 
> I don't think I would be that generous with my dogs flesh - if the little dog came running at my dog and tried to bite him - my guy would have the OK to defend himself!


Because it is so much easier to separate dogs when both have their teeth sunk into each other, and it is so much easier to vet a pair of dogs with bloody punctures than just one. 

If you can say "Leave It!" strong enough at the proper time, you might be able to avert a fight completely.

Codmaster, if a big dog or a pit bull came running at your dog and tried to bite him, would you give your dog the ok to defend himself? Or do you only do that with small dogs?


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

codmaster said:


> Did you mean that the other dog actually bit your dog and you were going to tell your dog to "leave it"?
> 
> I don't think I would be that generous with my dogs flesh - if the little dog came running at my dog and tried to bite him - my guy would have the OK to defend himself!


It was a chihuahua latched on to Benny and I kept Benny from retaliating for a few seconds until the owner grabbed him 
I could not call or pull Benny away because the little dog had latched on

I would feel awful if Benny seriously hurt another dog and because of the size difference Benny could be blamed


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Debbieg said:


> It was a chihuahua latched on to Benny and I kept Benny from retaliating for a few seconds until the owner grabbed him
> I could not call or pull Benny away because the little dog had latched on
> 
> I would feel awful if Benny seriously hurt another dog and because of the size difference Benny could be blamed


The big dogs always gets blamed unless there is a witness to state the small one was at fault


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

selzer said:


> Because it is so much easier to separate dogs when both have their teeth sunk into each other, and it is so much easier to vet a pair of dogs with bloody punctures than just one.
> 
> If you can say "Leave It!" strong enough at the proper time, you might be able to avert a fight completely. *HA! HA! Love to see a dog who would listen to this when it is defending it's life! Would your dogs listen to a "Leave It" when a dog is chomping it's neck? If so, congrats on your trsaining approach! I would LOVE to see your dogs obedience in action. Probably have to see it pretty quick as it might not be good for their own health! EH?*
> 
> ...


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Debbieg said:


> It was a chihuahua latched on to Benny and I kept Benny from retaliating for a few seconds until the owner grabbed him
> I could not call or pull Benny away because the little dog had latched on
> 
> I would feel awful if Benny seriously hurt another dog and because of the size difference Benny could be blamed


 
You are a lot better than me - a dropkick would have been in order for me I do believe.

Because I do also think that Baron would probably be too tolerant of such a little dog as well. A big dog, NO way - he would be locked in a fight but with a little tiny dog, he seems very tolerant of them most of the time so i would step in and do the defending. Don't forget, even a little dog's teeth could do some nasty damage in the wrong spot.


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

codmaster said:


> You are a lot better than me - a dropkick would have been in order for me I do believe.
> 
> Because I do also think that Baron would probably be too tolerant of such a little dog as well. A big dog, NO way - he would be locked in a fight but with a little tiny dog, he seems very tolerant of them most of the time so i would step in and do the defending. Don't forget, even a little dog's teeth could do some nasty damage in the wrong spot.


Cod I agree, Benny seemed more confused by the attack which is why he did not retaliate. He would not have backed down from a larger dog. This incident was over in a matter of seconds and I too would have used my foot or whatever to get the little dog off if I hadn't seen the owner running over. Benny's tolerance would not have lasted much longer and it would have been better for all concerned for me to kick him off if the owner had not stepped in. 

These neighbors do not speak english so I hope the visual made him see that he needs to keep his dogs contained. They have about 4 ( chi, terrier/ pom poodle mixes) and the owner often has one or two in free in the front yard while he works on his cars. These dogs have occasionally run across the street when they see me with Benny. Usually just a stern "Go home" and foot stomp is enough.

When not out front these 4 dogs live in the back yard and entertain them selves by fence fighting. ( with the neighbor on the other side yelling shut up!:crazy: Oh how I want to live in the country!!!

Because of this our dogs are only allowed in the yard when we are with them and they are not allowed to go near the fence. It has been an opportunity to work on Benny's obedience under distraction, but he has a lot of pent off anger towards these dogs that I am very cautious of.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

I wouldn't worry about the dogfight. The problem with worrying about it is that next time you introduce the dogs they will pick up on your insecurity and nervous energy and will be more likely to react because he won't understand why you're nervous. He'll probably think you're worried about that dog and he has to take care of it.

As for the other discussion...I'll help my dog defend himself against another dog, but if its off-leash and attacking, I could care less about the size. If an off-leash terrier comes at my dog and he kills it, no one will blame the GSD when they realize the other dog is off-leash. Thankfully my dog is never off-leash when he's around other dogs and my neighborhood is very good about keeping their dogs on leash.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

Everybody is different. I'd worry about it, because I wouldn't want my dog to think that I intentionally put him into situations where he has to bite to defend himself. I don't allow fighting, and will only put my bare flesh into the fray on the first occasion. After that, I've learned my lesson. Either the dogs aren't put together again, or I'm armed with something to interupt any further altercations.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

codmaster said:


> selzer said:
> 
> 
> > Because it is so much easier to separate dogs when both have their teeth sunk into each other, and it is so much easier to vet a pair of dogs with bloody punctures than just one.
> ...


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

selzer said:


> codmaster said:
> 
> 
> > *No breed bias, in my opinion pit bulls are small - medium sized dogs;* but not everyone considers them small. I consider the GSD a medium sized dog. So when I said big dog, I was including dogs like Rottweilers, cane corsos, presa canarios, mastiffs and the like. But because of their popularity on this site, I included pit bulls.
> ...


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

codmaster said:


> I must say however, I would not expect *(or want!)* my GSD to act like that!


Why? Put it into perspective: most often, the "attacking" dog is going to rush up to yours and get a quick bite in. So what you're saying is that you'd like to see this escalate into a full blown fight? That's just asking for a pile of trouble. The consequences could be fatal! Why not have your dog trained not to retaliate? Why not have your dog come to expect that in a situation such as this, you'll intervene? I'm not a master trainer but this is what I can do, with my limited knowledge. Yes, you'll need a certain attitude and you'll need to beat on that other dog, but so what? 

BTW, the image you project of a pit bull attack isn't the norm. Typically they will bite and hold. One bite, with the dog hanging off of yours. So having yours stand still while you pry off the pit is way easier. Trust me, I've been there twice. But I know for argument's sake it's more fun to be melodramatic.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Blanketback said:


> Why? Put it into perspective: most often, the "attacking" dog is going to rush up to yours and get a quick bite in. So what you're saying is that you'd like to see this escalate into a full blown fight? That's just asking for a pile of trouble. The consequences could be fatal! Why not have your dog trained not to retaliate? Why not have your dog come to expect that in a situation such as this, you'll intervene? I'm not a master trainer but this is what I can do, with my limited knowledge. Yes, you'll need a certain attitude and you'll need to *beat on that other dog*, but so what?
> 
> BTW, the image you project of a pit bull attack isn't the norm. Typically they will bite and hold. One bite, with the dog hanging off of yours. So having yours stand still while you pry off the pit is way easier. Trust me, I've been there twice. But I know for argument's sake it's more fun to be melodramatic.


BTW, what "image" did I project"? Seems like it might have been "your imagination" at work again.

So you have been in a *lot* of pit bull attacks, eh? - is that where you got your expertise? (or maybe just from "internet" attacks?). What if you missed the breed of attacking dog and it turns out that the dog doesn't grsb and hold but instead is one that grabs and shakes or just slashes? Just a "Whoops" to your dog? 

So your strategy for surviving a dog attack is to let the dog (pit bull or not) bite your dog (does it matter where?), hold on and then you pry the other dog off, is that it?

Sounds like as great strategy (except of course for your dog, perhaps!) and one you have down pat!


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

codmaster said:


> selzer said:
> 
> 
> > Because it is so much easier to separate dogs when both have their teeth sunk into each other, and it is so much easier to vet a pair of dogs with bloody punctures than just one.
> ...


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

In quoting my post, you've bolded "beat on the other dog" but then you're going on to talk about pit bulls, which is a separate thing. To avoid confusion:

Twice a pit has hung off my dog. One was a random dog that the owner had lost control of, it charged and hung off my dog's lip. I pried the dog's mouth open and that was the end of it. The other occasion was a friend's dog - our dogs were running together and then his dog latched onto my dog's side. My friend removed his dog from mine and that was that. I'm not making light of these situations, just telling you what happened. 

The "beat on the other dog" is my day-to-day attitude and this comes after "yell at the other dog" because the last thing I want is a fight. The dogs I'm in contact with are other people's pets, so they aren't rabid or savage dogs, just normal dogs. Most will go home when I yell at them, and a few need to be reminded that I can hurt them (if I swing something at them) and in some very few and far-between incidents I have hit them and made them retreat. Big whoop dee doo.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

Next to the dog fighting breeds and bully type mastiff type breeds I find german shepherds the most aggressive to be honest. 

THey are a lot more alpha pushy than dobes, ridgebacks and rotties and any other breed. I think people here just dont have it in them to admit it. But be honest they are way worse than any other breed. Malamutes (or northern sled dog types) might be worse. But german shepherds seem to be the worst.


2 working german shepherds enter a dog park they will take it over. i Keep a watch out for other gsd's usually.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

Yes, the other bites my dog received were from GSDs and a Husky/GSD.
And these were one bite incidents. Half the time just cleaning the cut was enough and it healed nicely. Once he needed a few stiches, and a twice he needed antibiotics for infection. 

And I'm certainly not discounting the capabilities of a pit. But GSDs are larger animals than pits. Then again, we could go off-topic even more and debate just what a pit is, lol!


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

I don't think that's true about GSD's. Sure, some... but my boy was attacked at our fence (and seriously injured) by a flat coated retriever! He also got bit at by a Golden when we were out. Now after he was attacked by the retriever next door he was rabid toward the dog... but before he never had an issue with other dogs and was never pushy, etc. I don't expect the same attitude from Grim, but you never know.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

For some reason, the nastiest dogs I've met are black Labs. Maybe because of their popularity the breeding has gone down the toilet?
IDK...I don't trust any specific breed NOT to bite, and I'll do everything in my power to avoid a bite. But if a bite does occur, I don't want that to lead to a fight.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

You cannot train a dog to not fight back when attacked by another dog......least ways I have never seen this. I have seen dogs with enough obedience that you can down or stay them on an approaching dog....but once the other dog attacks....all bets are off!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Well, the same bitch as "a walk in the park" thread where she _left it _when the Yorkie-thing rushed at us circling, and walked calmly by my side all the way back to the car, was not a chicken-dog when it came to a dog 10 pounds heavier than her today -- bitch-bitch interpack aggression, ick. I did not get a chance to say "LEAVE IT!" 

I had put Ninja into a crate in the yard and put food down for Jenna and her pups in Ninja's Kennel so I could clean theirs. Ninja is a nutcase. She spun around in the crate and busted the door open and flew into Jenna. My priority was the puppies so I shut the door on the two, grabbed the third out of the mix, and put her with the two and by that point Jenna was holding onto Ninja's Muzzle. I grabbed her tail and pulled her back into the kennel I just let the pups out of, and got the gate in between, and told Jenna to let go, which really did not work. I waited, and finally Jenna released her and with the gate between I was able to squeeze out of that mess. 

I waited a few minutes and put Jenna back in with the six month olds. Then I put Babs in a crate, and took Ninja into the house and crated her. Then I finished up feeding and cleaning up the dogs, changed clothes and took Ninja to the vet. Lovely morning really. With one ear down from the hematoma and now she will have a goodly scar across her muzzle, Ninja is looking more and more like the wanted poster of Lucky. I accused her of being part pit. That thing about dogs lowering you blood pressure, well, I suppose maybe it doesn't apply to bitches.

Just because your dog _does_ leave it and walk next to you when you have some idiot dog barking and carrying on, lunging, hissing, growling, does NOT mean the dog is some type of coward. It means that they will listen to you above their nature to go into a full blown scrap with the offending dog. If you can prevent a dog from getting into that full-blown scrap then you are not sitting here waiting for the vet to call you to tell you your dog is out of surgery.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

cliffson1 said:


> You cannot train a dog to not fight back when attacked by another dog......least ways I have never seen this. I have seen dogs with enough obedience that you can down or stay them on an approaching dog....but once the other dog attacks....all bets are off!


Correct, that is why a well-timed "LEAVE IT!" command might keep you out of a mess. At least it has me. Whereas the situation where they were already on each other, that took me getting involved. If the Yorki-mix actually latched onto Ninja, it might have had a completely different outcome. My LEAVE IT was for both dogs, but Ninja really did do good that day. This morning...


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

Cliffson1, I defer to your experience. 

I will say that I've always been very proactive in protecting my dogs. I don't hesitate to go after someone else's dog. I get angry when an owner loses the leash, or deliberately encourages their dog to charge mine. And I have a terrible temper! No doubt I'm redirecting my anger from the owner onto their dog. Perhaps my dog can sense my rage? Maybe this freezes my dog? Maybe my dog has come to expect my retaliation? Maybe my dog doesn't think a bite is a big deal? I know my last wonderful boy didn't flinch when he was run over by walkers in the nursing home. 

I do train my dogs to "Down" when we're on my property and another dog approaches, but I would never put my dog in the position of a sitting duck. I will ask for "Sit" when a dog approaches off our property. "Leave it" is also part of the equation.

I really have no clue as to why my dogs don't fight back. I do know I appreciate it. But really, we're talking about 4 dogs in over 30 years, and altogether 5 bites in total between them. Dividing the bites by time spent out in public with other dogs around, that's really almost nothing.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Selzer.. I'm so sorry!!  I hope your girl is OK. Very nerve wracking situation...I remember clearly how helpless I felt after my boy was attacked.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Jag said:


> Selzer.. I'm so sorry!!  I hope your girl is OK. Very nerve wracking situation...I remember clearly how helpless I felt after my boy was attacked.


Thank you. 
It is rather horrible. 

For one thing, you have 65# + 75# of snarling teeth and fur that you really, really care about.

Next, you have to keep a level head or you are likely to have more injuries to the dogs, other dogs or yourself. So even though you want to get in there and pull apart the evil-doers, you have to assess the situation and get the minor contenders out of harms way before dealing with the major altercation. Because if you do get them apart, it is VERY likely that one or both of them will latch onto the next closest thing. 

And getting bit yourself is really, really bad too. Not because it is bloody, yucky, painful, and will probably get infected, but if it has to be treated, it will be reported, and that is not good for dogs. 

Ninja is ready to go home. They put her under and shaved and stitched her. I am not sure if they put a drain in or not. They told me it was bad but they have seen worse. I told them that if she needed muzzle-reconstructive-surgery, they could just put her down, but I know they knew I wasn't serious (I didn't say it until after she was all done).

BAD CRATE!!! Now I have to figure something else out. Boogers!

I will close up at 4:30 and go and get her, put her away when I get Gretta to take her to class. I would have switched Gretta with Ninja so it would be Gretta out in the crate -- no problem, but Ninja is really not good with Heidi so I didn't want her there (in Gretta's kennel). Right now she is near Joy -- easy going, Milla -- crazy but not a fighter, and Gretta -- crazy and young, but not dog aggressive at all. 

Ninja just turned four, and she wants to be the Grand Puba, but Great Poopa describes her better. 

It could have been a lot worse.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

pets4life said:


> codmaster said:
> 
> 
> > I think its because our dogs (the strong ones) can handle dobes and most other breeds, its breeds that have been bred to fight other dogs that scare us the most like pitbulls, ive seen a pit attack another dog and other animals once they start *they never stop*. *No matter what the owner trys*.
> ...


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

No need to defer to me, I think we are all saying the same thing. I have not had a dogfight outside of my pack in probably twenty years. I don't allow them to run loose outside their pack with other dogs, I am always looking ahead for a possible loose dog and go the other way. I keep my eye on my dogs and others dogs at training so accidents can't happen.
When I was in the military, if your dog got into a dog fight while out of the kennel with you(on leash or off), you were given an Article 15 discipline. That got people's attn for sure!


----------

